# Correct magazine for M&P 45ACP.?



## Livingthedream (Feb 27, 2016)

Does anyone know what the sku# is for magazine for model 109107 m&p 45 acp?
Thanks


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

I have one of these without the externally settable safety and the magazine is just a 10-round unit for the .45ACP cartridge. I could get it out of my safe to see if there is a SKU number on the magazines but I would bet there isn't. I should think that any 10-round .45 M&P magazine should work in this gun with the only possible change being the floorplate.

Did you happen to purchase the gun without any magazines or are you just wanting to pickup some extras?

BTW, I did find this link...

https://www.theshootingstore.com/single-product?product_id=181103&ref=single_product,182112


----------



## Uncle_Louie (Sep 1, 2016)

crazy as it is here is a site you may like.

https://www.hkparts.net/shop/pc/Smith-Wesson-M-P-10-Round-45-Mag-Used-2p17391.htm


----------

